# My vacation week!



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

My g/f and I went and stayed out at a condo for a week with some of her family. We had a great time and of course I got some fishing in since the condo had a private pier.

My first night there and I caught this 21" spec on an LY










I took a couple of them to one of my bluefish spots and we caught a couple. They were all a little over 3 pounds a piece......don't hate, I like bluefish










While useing a whole white trout for bait I let a friend reel in this bad girl. She went back of course. She was 36" and 15.6lbs










I had a great time....already missing that hot tub!


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

great job Ray! hopefully i will be home soon for good so we will have to share some spots! great job brother!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

For sure!


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice catch.....:bowdown...I like Bluefish too...smoked...Yummy


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice report! I am gonna have to try some of them blues someday!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report ray...looks like ya'll had a good time...


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice blues, thats a lot of bait. Looks like ya had fun Ray.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

> *konz (8/27/2009)*My g/f and I went and stayed out at a condo for a week with some of her family. We had a great time and of course I got some fishing in since the condo had a private pier.
> 
> My first night there and I caught this 21" spec on an LY I'm with you on the blues, deep fried strips, homemade tartar sauce, cold,cold,cold,cold, Budweisers, did I say cold?? Almost can't beat man.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

nice blues and yes , I like 'em too !


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats sum good lookin shark bait


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

Good deal Konz, good report.



Mark


----------

